# Oil gland smells bad



## Darkscizzar (Nov 8, 2016)

So, my boy's oil gland started to smell pretty bad the last couple of days. He had a bath which helped a bit, but just the next day it was just as bad. Is this a normal thing or should I be taking him to the vet?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

There should not be any odor from the gland, how long have you noticed the odor? It could be infected, I would advise that you have it looked at by an avian vet.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

There should never be a smell from the oil gland. It’s definitely not normal. Your budgie needs a check up with an avian vet. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Darkscizzar (Nov 8, 2016)

It's only been there a few days now. It seemed fine to me because there wasn't really any change in appearance, he even uses it as he normally would. I'll get in touch with a vet as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## Darkscizzar (Nov 8, 2016)

Everything's alright. The gland was clogged, so the vet had to clean it up and drain it. We're back home and Kiki isn't even angry or scared 🙂


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

So glad that Kiki is doing well! Good job in getting him into the vet. :clap:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Glad to hear that Kiki is feeling better :clap: 

I'll close this thread for now :yes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you took your budgie to the vet and had the problem addressed properly! :thumbup:*


----------

